

NOVA Meteor Strike - sosuke
http://video.pbs.org/video/2358778286

======
ColinWright
It says:

    
    
      We're sorry, but this video is not available in
          your region due to right restrictions.
    

Right underneath that it says:

    
    
        Did you know? Viewers like you are
        our largest single source of support.
    

Good one - thanks.

